# URL extrahieren



## tintiifax (5. Nov 2004)

Hallo

Ich bekomme vom Browser als Anfrage an mein Java Programm folgenden String GET http://www ......de HTTP/1.0

gibt es eine schöne Methode aus diesem String die reine URL zu extrahieren ? Ich habs bis jetzt mit substrings gemacht aber da muss es doch was besseres geben. Gibts vielleicht schon Klassen oder Methoden die mir so eine Anfrage von einem Browser schön zerlegen?

gruß tintiifax


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Nov 2004)

woher wohin?

heisst das du programmierst einen Webbrowser?

lern java.util.regex.* kennen und mach sowas wie

"GET\\s(http://[^\\s]+).*"


----------



## Roar (5. Nov 2004)

er schirebt wohl eher einen http server...
ansonsten kanns td  auch den string tokenizer benutzen, dann kriegst du GET dann die url und dann die http spec
allerdings soltle ma nvorher auch mit dem regex überprüfen


----------



## Guest (5. Nov 2004)

danke für die antworten
bin gerade dabei einen kleinen proxy-server zu schreiben.

mit dem string tokenizer könnte es auch noch elegant gehen. danke


----------

